# Board Track Tribute Bike



## rocketman (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's my winter project now completed. A once crusty tossed Hawthorne is up and running. The "ouch" happened when I left for just a moment to get another support. It left me with repainting, striping, and clearing the forks and frame again. The gas tank I made from 2" DWV copper pipe, 1 1/2" st. 90 for a fill neck, test end caps and gas cock all in soft solder. I know it belongs in the motorized section but since I put a solid 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 two months work into it, I thought I would share it here....Roger


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 11, 2016)

Whoa dude! Freakin awesome! That gas tank is beautiful.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2016)

Another masterpiece! Just beautiful.


----------



## rocketman (Mar 11, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Whoa dude! Freakin awesome! That gas tank is beautiful.



thank you


----------



## rocketman (Mar 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Another masterpiece! Just beautiful.



Thanks so much...


----------



## mike j (Mar 12, 2016)

Great job! I love everything about it. Looks like a fun ride also.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 12, 2016)

very well done i like it. alot!!!! super nice job done on this one  from bicycle larry


----------



## rocketman (Mar 12, 2016)

mike j said:


> Great job! I love everything about it. Looks like a fun ride also.



Im too old now for any top end results, and my luck with only a coaster brake I'd lose my pedal chain and have to find a bush to stop with. I enjoyed creating one, Thanks....


----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow, thanks for sharing, bike is super sweet.  After seeing yours, I think I may want to build one.  BTW, love the work shop......nice!


----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2016)

What is the motor?


----------



## rocketman (Mar 12, 2016)

Barto said:


> What is the motor?



Nothing Superior, its a 80cc "hop sing ching chang wang bang" from China.  Seriously, Ebay sells them as a Flying Horse engine. If you maintain them they will run well and last. $139 everything needed, cheaper if you look around........


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 13, 2016)

Beauty!!!!!!


----------

